# Opions please



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Based purely on what my reactions are to pictures of the bows, articles that I have read, and interaction with agents these are my wishlist, so far and in no order of preference.

Hoyt Vulcan
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Mathews Drenalin
PSE X Force
Bowtech Allegiance

Is there any thing that I have left out, the bow will be used for hunting and a hell off a lot of practicing in the back yard.

If you have had any good or bad experiences with the bows or brands please let me know. 

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Those are all very good bows and also very different bows.
The biggest difference between these bows is the cam system.
Each has pros and cons and each has a very unique feel.
Single cam bows like the Mathews tend to be very smooth and easy to keep in time but have a more mushy wall (IMHO) and tend to be slower.
Binary cam bows like the bowtech are fast and easy to time and have a very solid wall (which is why I shoot them) but do have other problems like a tendency towards cam lean.
Hoyt uses a hybrid cam which I have very little experience with but they certainly are quality bows.
The new PSE X force is smoking fast, really, really quick and is also quiet forgiving for such a short brace height bow (I shot a field round with Stefan van der Linde and he told me he could not believe how well this bow held on target).
I think you should shoot as many of the bows as you can before buying and get the one that you shoot most comfortably with. Also take a look at your local pro shop and what they carry and work on, support is great when something goes wrong.
If you are a tall archer with long arms think about a longer ATA (axle to axle bow with a bigger brace height as the string angle will make for better anchor points. Conversely if you are very short it doesn't make sense to buy a 40" bow.
Shoot what fits you and you wont go wrong with any of these bows.

Ray


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Ray thanks for your help, for the record I am 6 foot and 190 pounds, slim and fit. Does your size and fitness affect ones bow choice. I like what you said about a taller brace hieght bieng more forgiving to shoot and this is what prompted me to select the Victrix XL. I will persue the method of walk and stalk in my hunting as this is what I enjoyed most from rifle hunting, I am assuming that blind shooting will allow a longer brace hieght. Thanks for your help. I am in a bit of a jam as for acess to a veriety of bows to try as there is only one pro bow shop in KZN and that is Spatans shop in Hilton. Thanks for your time.

Bushcat


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

No problem Bushcat.
Spatan knows a heck of a lot more than I do. When he gets back in the country you should look him up at his shop and let him fit you with a bow. Does he sell Hoyt? 
It helps buying a bow that is sold and maintained by someone close to you. The Pro shop you buy from should help you set the bow up and show you how to keep it in synch. Have a chat with him, I am sure he will help with your choice.
At 6 foot tall you should shoot a longer ATA bow, at least 38" like the vectrix. I haven't shot one of those myself but I am keen to get my hands on one.
I am pretty sure my next bow will be a Hoyt, got my eye on a 50# 38 pro in riptide with C2 cams :shade: It's going to make for one sweet outdoor spot bow.


----------



## Boesman (Jun 16, 2006)

Bushcat

Ray is right you need to try as many as possible, try the Elites to, I really like their quality. Hoyt is a good choice, but If Spatan is the only dealer in KZN close to you definitely shoot a bow that he is comfortable in tuning and a maintaining, talk to him shoot as many as possible and remember they are almost all equal, in the end it is personal preference......the different manufacturers have little quirks unique to every line.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes I see what you mean the Elite Envy looks fantastic, but you seem to have changed to an allegiance, or are the pictures old and the elite replaced the Bowtech. Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Takes ray ror the kind words.....*



RayDando said:


> No problem Bushcat.
> Spatan knows a heck of a lot more than I do. When he gets back in the country you should look him up at his shop and let him fit you with a bow. Does he sell Hoyt?
> It helps buying a bow that is sold and maintained by someone close to you. The Pro shop you buy from should help you set the bow up and show you how to keep it in synch. Have a chat with him, I am sure he will help with your choice.
> At 6 foot tall you should shoot a longer ATA bow, at least 38" like the vectrix. I haven't shot one of those myself but I am keen to get my hands on one.
> I am pretty sure my next bow will be a Hoyt, got my eye on a 50# 38 pro in riptide with C2 cams :shade: It's going to make for one sweet outdoor spot bow.


(Sorry about me spelling, Ray)

I am very willing to help you in any way can no matter what bow you finally choose (No One can do that for you :braveWe can marely give give you input. We at Black Hawk Archery are the P.S.E agents in the provience and we really do find it easier to sort out any problems that may arize fairly efficiently there are always those odd things that crop up to disturb a good record in this regard. 

We have been very pleased with the Dealer Principal and the service that they provide.How ever we have and do sometimes land up supply bows to brand specific clients the are some really good bow makers out there maybe not as big as P.S.E, but still make quality stuff. Therefore somtimes not as easy for us to back up although we do may take alittle more time. they are by far P.S.E's best creation to date and they make a big range to try satisfy as much of the maket as possible.:thumbs_up

The most important thing that supersedes bow brand is to settle on a bow that is comfortable to shoot and meets as many of your personal requirements as possibe, because one does not want to be chopping and changing unnecessary, because it can get quite spendy.Together im sure you will be able to make an informed decision when the tim come we do carry about 20 to 25 hunting bows and recieve 2 P.S.E every 6 weeks and I have some clients that have to be patient for two weeks. I stand to be corrected But I don,t think one of the around 10 has ever stad in the shop longer then 4 weeks and I have had not one client unhappy with his choice......:wink: 

I will be back in the shop on Thusday.These are possibly my last actions on A.T until then.

Spatan in the U.K:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

spatan said:


> (Sorry about me spelling, Ray)
> 
> I am very willing to help you in any way can no matter what bow you finally choose (No One can do that for you :braveWe can marely give give you input. We at Black Hawk Archery are the P.S.E agents in the provience and we really do find it easier to sort out any problems that may arize fairly efficiently there are always those odd things that crop up to disturb a good record in this regard.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the spelling and gaps in translation, I was trying to get some thoughts across berore catching my plane which I eventually missed anyway. 

Bottom line the X-force seems to do the trick for those that can afford it. But to enjoy the sport or to hunt successfully one need not start with this particular bow there are many that will do the job quite adquitely with a lesser price tag.

Sorry again for my illegbile ramblings, I was'nt myself....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

spatan said:


> Sorry about the spelling and gaps in translation, I was trying to get some thoughts across berore catching my plane which I eventually missed anyway.
> 
> Bottom line the X-force seems to do the trick for those that can afford it. But to enjoy the sport or to hunt successfully one need not start with this particular bow there are many that will do the job quite adquitely with a lesser price tag.
> 
> ...


It all made sense to me  Welcome home Spatan.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm very happy with my drenalin. Also have a look at the Ross bows they are highly underrated. The new Bowtech's are also brilliant. As for Hoyt, shot some of them but they all where very noisy for me. Then again it's just my 2c worth.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushcat,

Here is some solid advice about the right bow for you.

Since the beginning of compound archery in S.A there are 4 brands that have dominated the local market. Mathews, Hoyt, PSE and Bowtech.
Hoyt is expensive, Bowtech is fast, Mathews is smooth and I can't comment on the newer PSE bows.

I would suggest that you bite the bullet and buy a Mathews Drenaline. 60-70#.

Pricing is fair, they're definitly fast enough, very smooth draw cycle, exceptionally smooth shot cycle and still the quietest on the market.
It's a good looking bow, easily serviced, good quality bowstring and unless you are looking at hunting Buffalo, Elephant, Hippo, Giraffe or Rhino, it will kill any game animal on the Dark Continent.
There is always a ready market for a 60-70# Mathews bow if you want to sell it and go for something a bit more aggresive at a later stage.

Go buy the bow NOW and we want a full progress report on Monday!:wink:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

in the past 15months.....i've bought switchback XT, allegiance, trykon and conquest 4.......the XT and allegiance were set up for hunting.......both top quality bows.......mathews = smoother no doubt, the alle + sts = not far off and it's way faster given same draw weight. ie. you can get the allegiance to to shoot the same speed at less draw weight. i've kept the allegiance and sold the XT, i feel the bowtech gives me more options........speed/smooth, DL modules.......etc 

if you ever come to durbs on weekends.........check us out at kingspark archery club, or natal bow hunters club shoot/range at waterfall.........


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

With my drenalin @70lb & 29"dl I shoot a 510gr arrow @ 260ft/s. That is MORE than enough for everything except Buffalo, Elephant, Hippo, Giraffe & Rhino. 260ft/s is the best of both worlds, with this its fast yet still extremely quiet. Urabus traded your EV2 for archery now? Spoke to Greg about the comp you beat him.......needless to say he still remembers it...


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for your input fellows. The Drenalin is definatly high on my list. The Alligance is high on my list, as is the Elite Synergy. KZN Durban seems to be Bowtech territory, with PMB a PSE area. So I must confine my self to something that people in my area will feel comfortable giving me advice on. With that said I cannot completly ignore the aesthetic appeal of the equipment which seems to polarise peoples opinions. So now I have to take a trip to the local dealers, which are about 3 hours away, shoot the bows that I have selected along with what is recomended to me and make a decesion as ultimatly I must shoot what fits and ignore the brand name. 

I did not realise that Kings park archery club was involved with bowhunters but it stands to reason that Archers would be both Target and Bow hunters. Incedentaly where do you Durban people get your archery Supplies from or is it all mail order. 

Thanks again 
Bushcat


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> ...........shoot the bows that I have selected along with what is recomended to me and make a decesion as ultimatly I must shoot what fits and ignore the brand name.............


that's da plan!!!! :darkbeer:

at kings park, we mostly do target archery, but some members are also hunters or just hunters that come to practise......now the natal bow hunters club (you become a member by passing the proficiency course which is endorsed by the parks board and is required or have something equivalent to get the bow hunting permit in KZN) shoots every 2nd week at the waterfall (just off hillcrest) range there we shoot target/2D/3D targets in bush settings, braai afterwards compare war stories/equipments.....etc 

as far as shops are concerned.......i've dealt with 3, Norseman ('toti) more of a traditional archery supplier but can get pretty much anything. bow pro at waterfall.....they are fully stocked with all the "trendy" bows drenaline, XT, guardian, allegiance, various hoyts, elites....etc and Blackhawk (PSE) in hilton.....top guys they're also involved with the pmb archery club.

i try to support local dealers as much as possible (stocked items/bows/apple press....etc), for small things.....sometimes it makes more sense to order from magnum/bowshop/bushmans...where it's only overnight away.......and specialist items from the us................


----------

